# update linuxtv-dvb-firmware quale DVB_CARDS mettere?

## abaddon83

Ciao a tutti.. oggi mi sono deciso ad aggiornare gentoo ma ho notato che il pacchetto linuxtv-dvb-firmware è stato modificato e ora ti chiede quale scheda si possiede.

Io ho una Terratec Cinergy T2 usb ma non son riuscito a capire a quale DVB_CARDS posso abbinarla ecco i dati che ho trovato:

```
media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2006.11.13 [1] DVB_CARDS="-bcm3510% -dibusb-usb1% -dibusb-usb2% -nxt2002% -nxt200x% -or51132% -or51211% -sp8870% -sp887x% -tda1004x% -ttpci% -ttusb-dec% -usb-a800% -usb-bluebird% -usb-dib0700% -usb-dtt200u% -usb-umt% -usb-vp702x% -usb-vp7045% -usb-wt220u%"                  
```

```
lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:0084 Microsoft Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ccd:0038 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T^2 DVB-T Receiver

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

dmesg

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-6: default language 0x0409

usb 1-6: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-6: Product: Cinergy T

usb 1-6: Manufacturer: TerraTec GmbH

usb 1-6: uevent

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-6:1.0: uevent

cinergyT2 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

cinergyT2 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver).

input: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control as /class/input/input4

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

```

altra domanda... dove si trovano le informazioni relative alle use DVB_CARDS?

grazie

EDIT

ho aggiunto l'output di dmesg

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, anche io sono nella tua situazione più o meno.

Mi sono deciso ad installare la mia KWORLD DVB-S100 su Gentoo, ma non sono molto ottimista.

Anche io non so quale DVB_CARDS mettere poiché non si riesce a capire bene. Se non ne metti nessuno, pare, li installi tutti.

Questa è la guida a cui faccio riferimento.

Ecco cosa vedo in dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep -i dvb

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39,autodetected]

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]
```

Questo invece è il mio lspci:

```
00:0e.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

00:0e.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

```

Il chip Conexant sembra essere supportato. A quanto ho capito, e quì forse mi sbaglio, la variabile DVB_CARDS dovrebbe essere settata impostando un valore che press'a poco sia simile al nome del driver per la scheda in questione. Nel mio caso qualcosa che assomigli a cx88 o cx[qualcos'altro] Solo che non c'è alcun cx.

L'unico fatto che mi fa ben auspicare è che la scheda sia almeno riconosciuta. Poi non so a quanto serva.

Speriamo bene!

----------

## lordalbert

anche io...  :Very Happy:  Una hvr 900 della hauppauge. compilo i driver (em28xx) ma non li carica...  lo stesso procedimento su debian funziona...

----------

## fbcyborg

Tu hai provato a compilare il pacchetto senza specificare nulla per la variabile DVB_CARDS ?

Ero tentato nel provare io, ma non sono molto fiducioso. Piuttosto: ma è indispensabile sto pacchetto? Perché mi pare di aver letto che non tutte le schede necessitano. Però magari la mia scheda ne ha bisogno, ma comunque non è disponibile il firmware specifico.

Boh...

----------

## lordalbert

ora non ricordo... ma sai che forse quel pacchetto non l'ho installato... :S

----------

## fbcyborg

ehhe, sarebbe bello sapere se serve realmente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ehhe, sarebbe bello sapere se serve realmente! 

 

dai, qualche giorno di questi provo seriamente con un kernel nuovo, ricompilato dall'inizio

----------

## fbcyborg

Oggi mi sono rimesso a smanettare con la DVB-S 100 ed ho compilato i driver necessari. Infatti la scheda viene riconosciuta correttamente:

```
# dmesg | grep -i dvb

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39,autodetected]

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx8802_register_driver() ->registering driver type=dvb access=shared

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 17de:08b2, board: KWorld DVB-S 100 [card=39]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX24123/CX24109)...

```

Questo risultato mi fa ben sperare anche se poi seguendo questa guida ancora non sono riuscito a concludere qualcosa di buono. Inoltre mi sorge il dubbio quando giungo al punto 5. Suppongo di avere una decodifica hardware e mi sono limitato a seguire ciò che è scritto in "Decodifica hardware: schede con tutte le funzionalità".

Avviando vdr ottengo questo output:

```
# /etc/init.d/vdr start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   config files ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Waiting for prerequisits (devices nodes etc.) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting vdr ...

vdr: cap_set_proc failed: Operation not permitted

 * Failed to start vdr.                                                                          [ !! ]

```

Per il resto non so che fare... Chissà se un giorno riuscirò a vedere la TV via satellite anche su Linux.

 :Shocked: 

Risolto.

----------

